# Folding Saw horse opinions



## beerdog (Dec 10, 2008)

Anyone have opinions on who makes the best folding saw horse?


----------



## Gab (Feb 3, 2010)

I always say you get what you pay for, so if you plan to use them alot get some good sturdy ones with wide steps. Home Hardware carries some pretty good ones


----------



## Mop in Hand (Feb 5, 2009)

I have a set of trojans and I love them. http://www.amazon.com/Trojan-TS-35-35-Inch-Sawhorse-Complete/dp/B0000224RO Can be set up with any length of 2 x and are very strong.


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

Iowa Stablemates are rock solid.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Best is in the eye of the beholder. It all depends on what you are going to use the new sawhorses for. The first decision is metal, plastic, or wood, then the height you need. Taller horses can save your back, while shorter horses are better when doing things like building cabinets.

The lowest cost option is to just make your own or use Sawhorse Brackets to make your own to exactly your ideal height. I like the plastic (will never rust) Brackets:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000VKWZX4...e=asn&creative=380341&creativeASIN=B000VKWZX4

I like the yellow Crawford Horses but also have plastic & wood horses
The Crawford's have adjustable height:
http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...langId=-1&catalogId=10053&productId=100003259

Trojans are great for real heavy duty:
http://www.amazon.com/s?ie=UTF8&rh=n:552642,p_4:Trojan&page=1

Trojan has the best advertising Pic:


----------



## beerdog (Dec 10, 2008)

Are you doing that with mirrors?


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

We will have to ask Trojan or Adobe PS cs2
http://www.trojantools.com/


----------



## Kevin M. (Nov 26, 2009)

beerdog said:


> Are you doing that with mirrors?


:whistling2:


----------



## TrafficCopSmith (Dec 23, 2009)

PaliBob said:


> Best is in the eye of the beholder. It all depends on what you are going to use the new sawhorses for. The first decision is metal, plastic, or wood, then the height you need. Taller horses can save your back, while shorter horses are better when doing things like building cabinets.
> 
> The lowest cost option is to just make your own or use Sawhorse Brackets to make your own to exactly your ideal height. I like the plastic (will never rust) Brackets:
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000VKWZX4...e=asn&creative=380341&creativeASIN=B000VKWZX4
> ...



I like Kevin's pic better!


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

I second Bob on the yellow steel Crawfords from HD. Very sturdy and fold up to about the size of a 4ft long 2X6 board. Just make sure they all four extender legs when you buy them or you will be going back to the store like I had to.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

The best I ever came across was by Fulton and called Tote a Horse; though not cheap. They are just like the yellow Crawfords mentioned, except they were the original, and none of the knock offs can come close to them for durability. I have two sets that are over 12 years old and one of them is just starting to get a little sloppy. I'm not sure if they are still available or if driven out of the market by the cheap knock offs.
I also have several of the yellow HD ones. When they first appeared, they were pretty good(actually excellent for the price). I would get a couple of years from them, then they would be relagated to holding finish wood for priming when the legs got too sloppy for me, and eventually would get sent to the dumpster. Even though the price is still right, the last set I bought was pure junk. The metal has gotten so poor that the pivot bolts had almost worn through the metal in a couple of months. Thinking that I will try the Trojans next, like the versatilty of using any length and depth 2 by for the tops.


----------

